# Log Cabin - Planning?



## Bobbi70

Hi

I am looking into getting a log cabin for my Mam who is getting on in age but who would still like her independence.  I have about 10 acres around my home that I could put a cabin on for her.  Does this need planning permission?  If yes, has anyone obtained it for  a situation like this and was it a long process?  Also anyone any recommedations for suppliers etc

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan

On the _PP _(and supplier) issue I did a _Google _search for "log cabin planning permission" restricted to _Ireland _and it threw up some links that may be useful in case that helps...?


----------



## Bobbi70

thanks clubman, will give that a go


----------



## ClubMan

I don't know if this is authoritive but...

http://www.loghouse.ie/faqs-frequently-asked-questions/



> *Do you need Planning Permission?*
> 
> The general rule is any building under 25m² and less than 3.9m high  to the   side or rear of your house does not require planning  permission. We advise   customers to talk with their local authority as  their situation may be   different. Planning permission is the  customer’s responsibility however we can   provide you with contacts and  professionals to help you through the process if   required.


----------



## lowCO2design

Bobbi70 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking into getting a log cabin for my Mam who is getting on in age but who would still like her independence.  I have about 10 acres around my home that I could put a cabin on for her.  Does this need planning permission?  If yes, has anyone obtained it for  a situation like this and was it a long process?  Also anyone any recommedations for suppliers etc
> 
> Thanks


hi
yes, planning permission.. 
but you need to give more details
where in the country are you and what is the landscape like?  the fact that you have ten acres and i presume an existing house on it, then you should certainly get planning for your mother, but the log cabin will depend..
Ive had this conversation with the planners in county cork,(following a client request) and was basically told 'unless its in the middle of a forest, forget it'... however I have seen one or two carefully placed in rural Waterford, without many spruce trees about
The log-cabin is now an interesting proposition, you will certainly find suppliers out there but, with the new TGDL regulations and BER, I fear many suppliers will struggle to provide building fabric up to scratch. the last one I was involved in was for a crèche, but that was back in 04/05, so to answer your question, imo you need an arch or arch tech to decipher whether you need planning and whether your chosen log cabin supplier is suitable and compliant.
best of luck


----------



## Bobbi70

We are on the Meath/Cavan border.  We are actually surrounded on two sides by trees as land has been planted in forestry for the past 8-9 years.  I am not looking for a massive dwelling just a two bedroom, bathroom, living room, kitchen single storey structure.  We have no immediate neighbours and will never have because of land surrounding house.


----------



## lowCO2design

ClubMan said:


> I don't know if this is authoritive but...
> 
> http://www.loghouse.ie/faqs-frequently-asked-questions/


this is misleading and a clever misrepresentation of the exempted regulations (especially if you take the title of the site in to consideration rather than the pictures - as in, the pictures show 'sheds', the site uses the word 'house')
scroll down to_ Article 6_ SCHEDULE 2, Part 1, _Exempted Development — General_​
have a look at the pictures on the site, I wouldn't even put my mother in law in one of those


----------



## lowCO2design

Bobbi70 said:


> We are on the Meath/Cavan border.  We are actually surrounded on two sides by trees as land has been planted in forestry for the past 8-9 years.  I am not looking for a massive dwelling just a two bedroom, bathroom, living room, kitchen single storey structure.  We have no immediate neighbours and will never have because of land surrounding house.


circa 70msq (huge generalised/ approximation) 

your next step is to engage an arch or arch tech to draw up a sketch site layout and maybe an image of what you want to build, and go for a pre-planning meeting with your local council, they will advise you for there. 

see here for the Meath council house design guidlines:
[broken link removed]
I don't see any log-cabins
[broken link removed]

but wait.... section 2.0 page 18 of the Cavan guidelines state:


> Log Cabins (completely finished timber buildings)   are    considered suitable  in  woodland  or  edge  of woodland areas only.


http://www.cavancoco.ie/cavanweb/publish/domain/cavancoco/Default.aspx?StructureID_str=389


best of luck


----------



## ClubMan

lowCO2design said:


> this is misleading and a clever  misrepresentation of the exempted regulations (especially if you take  the title of the site in to consideration rather than the pictures - as  in, the pictures show 'sheds', the site uses the word 'house')
> scroll down to_ Article 6_ SCHEDULE 2, Part 1, _Exempted Development — General_
> have a look at the pictures on the site, I wouldn't even put my mother in law in one of those



Fair enough - caveat lector!


----------



## onq

Bobbi70 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking into getting a log cabin for my Mam who is getting on in age but who would still like her independence.  I have about 10 acres around my home that I could put a cabin on for her.  Does this need planning permission?  If yes, has anyone obtained it for  a situation like this and was it a long process?  Also anyone any recommedations for suppliers etc
> 
> Thanks



Yes, it seems it needs permission - it is a new permanent dwelling and will require a foundation, services, heating lighting. etc.
The amount of land you have may be less significant than the local planning policies and how well you do your research, make supporting arguments and fight your Appeal if you're refused.

One off houses in rural areas are difficult, but not impossible to achieve.
I don't see the relevance of it being a "log cabin" as opposed to a traditional or modern build.
Its possible there are other strategies you could pursue to address this issue that don't involve building remote from the house or a new build.

Don't tie yourself to local talent, choose a designer whose work you like and strive for quality.
Be very wary about being introduced by a member of staff to "people who make applications and get permissions through".
We ran across one of these in 2009-2010 who had made our client's position worse by mis-stating facts to the Council on two previous permissions.

Budget for the cost of professional fees - without these you don't have permission to build.
You should retain an architect with good planning experience of this kind of difficult permission for the primary application.
Expect to do at least two applications, because the first one may be compromised on details you prefer to have in order to achieve the permission - or it may be refused.



ONQ

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied             upon                                   as a defence or support -    in     and      of     itself  -         should       legal           action      be             taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                               Real Life with rights to       inspect     and      issue         reports    on     the           matters        at           hand.


----------



## onq

lowCO2design said:


> this is misleading and a clever misrepresentation of the exempted regulations (especially if you take the title of the site in to consideration rather than the pictures - as in, the pictures show 'sheds', the site uses the word 'house')
> scroll down to_ Article 6_ SCHEDULE 2, Part 1, _Exempted Development — General_
> have a look at the pictures on the site, I wouldn't even put my mother in law in one of those



This is the risk where people put themselves inthe hands of suppliers of a product - 

- they are not getting _independent_ professional advice.

People selling you something are _salespeople_ trying to make a profit.

This is almost the opposite of the professional who has a duty of care to act in your best interest and to put your interest before his own.


ONQ

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied             upon                                   as a defence or support -    in     and      of     itself  -         should       legal           action      be             taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                               Real Life with rights to       inspect     and      issue         reports    on     the           matters        at           hand.


----------



## Bobbi70

HI ONQ

Do you have any other strategies in mind that wouldn't involve building remotely/new site but that would be suitable for independent living?

Thanks


----------



## lowCO2design

have you ever heard of a granny flat/ annex/ mews/ own door extension...


----------



## bluemac

a little off topic but i built mine with planning it was from border oak looks great

http://www.borderoak.com/#/outbuildings/


----------



## onq

Bobbi70 said:


> HI ONQ
> 
> Do you have any other strategies in mind that wouldn't involve building remotely/new site but that would be suitable for independent living?
> 
> Thanks



Hi 

In a rural area the difficulty can be the proliferation of services and entrances.
There is also the logical disconnect between people who want to be independent but who actually need people to be able to look in on them regularly.

In urban or suburban areas the granny flat has captured the imagination and is well known to all.
However where there is a house on a piece of land the conversion of a garage into a kind of mews can also occur.

Killiney in Dublin isn't associated with rural living.
There are several older properties with sizable curtilages.
On one of these the client converted a nearby outbuilding while he was renovating the main house.

We sought retention for it as a mews.
It was very similar to a granny flat permission.
It was conditioned to be part of the main site and could not be sold off to provide a separate title but had to be used by a family member.
Also the vehicular access was across the site of the main house using the main house vehicular entrance, much as a granny flat may be accessed via the main house.

I pass it on for what its worth.
Try to ensure you keep a good relationship with the main house.


ONQ

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied              upon                                   as a defence or support -     in     and      of     itself  -         should       legal            action      be             taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                Real Life with rights to        inspect     and      issue         reports    on     the            matters        at           hand.


----------

